# The cityscape of KUALA LUMPUR



## Ethaniel83

the city skyline







the northern suburbs - Gombak and Setapak area


Sentul and Batu Caves (the limestone hill at the back)



Mont Kiara area is rising fast


Street scenes


----------



## Parisian Girl

Kuala Lumpur has a very nice skyline.. Very nice setting indeed. Thx for the photos, Ethaniel83 :cheers1:


----------



## Atanga

excellent.


----------



## christos-greece

Kuala Lumpur is very nice  Especially Petronas Towers


----------



## Matthias Offodile

Singapore and Malaysia I *adore* these two Asian places!:cheers:


----------



## BUTEMBO21

Sipmly stunning. Good job.


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

Petronas Twin Towers and KL Tower as seen from Petaling Jaya


----------



## MNiemann

A true modern-day castle kingdom:


----------



## jlshyang

ROTFL. I can see my apartment!


----------



## Ethaniel83

jlshyang said:


> ROTFL. I can see my apartment!


Where you stay jlshyang?


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## jlshyang

Ethaniel83 said:


> Where you stay jlshyang?


SS2, PJ


----------



## Republica

nice pics lah! lol


----------



## Ethaniel83

a short lrt ride heading to the city


Mid Valley City

 
approaching KL Sentral


----------



## Ethaniel83

the city at dusk


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## nedolessej197

is it very expensive to live here? 

can i get an estimate on an apartment near or in downtown?


----------



## Ethaniel83

nedolessej197 said:


> is it very expensive to live here?
> 
> can i get an estimate on an apartment near or in downtown?


cost of living in KL is relatively less expensive if compare to Singapore and Bangkok. Here the property portal may help to answer your query http://www.iproperty.com.my/


----------



## Ethaniel83

Thean Hou Temple


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

what a spectacular cityscape, :applause:





:horse:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Those interior photos from that tower (Petronas), are really awesome. Regards.*


----------



## Ethaniel83

unfortunately i had lost other pictures taken on the same day at Bukit Bintang due to reformating of my pc. Here are some remaining pictures taken at the fringe of Bukit Bintang area.


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

Sentul Park, covering 35 acres, is a conversion of a 9-hole golf course into a private gated community park. It is part of a regeneration strategy for a rundown inner-city neighbourhood carried out by one of the most established real estates developer in the country.































































The KL Performing Arts Centre (KLPac), is a building converted from former Malayan Railways depot & workshop


----------



## Ethaniel83

Shah Alam, State Capital of Selangor - about 25KM away from KL city centre


----------



## stefanguti

Thx for sharing. Very interesting!


----------



## Ethaniel83

weekend @ Mid Valley Megamall


----------



## Pansori

Lovely city... it is very likely that I will stop over in KL for a day or two next year on my way to/back to/from China and Thailand with AirAsia XL. I've been to KL twice but I don't feel like I explored the city well enough yet.


----------



## WpG_GuY

Impressive!


----------



## No1_Saint

Ethaniel83 said:


> the city skyline
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wow. I stayed at that brown hotel on the right in 2004. I looooooooooved KL. Would love to go there again someday.


----------



## Ethaniel83

Wow. I stayed at that brown hotel on the right in 2004. I looooooooooved KL. Would love to go there again someday.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, that is Grand Seasons, the tallest hotel in KL. I had my university's prom there b4 ^^


----------



## Ethaniel83

Pansori said:


> Lovely city... it is very likely that I will stop over in KL for a day or two next year on my way to/back to/from China and Thailand with AirAsia XL. I've been to KL twice but I don't feel like I explored the city well enough yet.


welcome to KL... kindly drop me a message before your visit here so that i can give some suggestions on places worth to discover


----------



## Pansori

Ethaniel83 said:


> welcome to KL... kindly drop me a message before your visit here so that i can give some suggestions on places worth to discover


Thanks. I sure will.


----------



## Ethaniel83

The Convocation :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83

Around KL Convention Centre


----------



## Ethaniel83

Lantern Display during Chinese New Year


----------



## Ethaniel83

city skyline in a misty morning


















the country largest bank - Maybank Tower standing tall in old CBD



























it's all from hotel room where my parents stayed


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## rajesh jagetia

KL is indeed a fantastic city. I was there last year and was really impressed.


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

X'mas time


----------



## Ethaniel83

postcard collection - aerial view

by aerodata


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## christos-greece

I remember a similar photo with this one, but anyway this one is also very nice:


>


----------



## Ethaniel83

Beyond KL and urbanised Klang Valley...
located 75KM away from KL, Kuala Selangor is relatively a quiet town and famous for its fireflies watching and fresh seafood. 


















train ride go up to Melawati Hill




































Chinese temple at Pasir Penambang, a fishing village nearby the town




































A row of wooden shophouses lies on the main street of fishing village


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

The monorail


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## xavarreiro

great photos


----------



## kardeee

beautiful pics!


----------



## Greg

Great pics Ethaniel83
Please keem em coming.


----------



## Pansori

Beautiful city. I'll come back some day.


----------



## Ethaniel83

skyline of KL suburbs
Ampang area

























Cheras Area


----------



## Ethaniel83

City skyline......


----------



## tonyssa

Great pics!


----------



## Ethaniel83

heading to KL









Victoria Institution, one of the oldest and most prominent school in the city


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

Looking up at the canopy, Forest Research Institute of Malaysia (FRIM) located at suburb of Kepong, near KL.


----------



## Ethaniel83

Built in 1897, Sultan Abdul Samad Building is the most imposing heritage building in the city.


















Malayan Railway Administration Building and the opposite old railway station is another grandeur of heritage building in KL, with its Moorish style architecture









old railway station


----------



## Ethaniel83

Bangsar, an affluent residential suburb at the outskirts of Kuala Lumpur city centre
Part 1


----------



## Ethaniel83

Bangsar - Part 2


----------



## Ethaniel83

Glittering nightscape


----------



## quanghuynhchung

So Pretty!!!


----------



## D.D.

looks very cosmopolitan.. i like what i see


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## argory

Ethaniel83 said:


> http://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/ethanielsiaw/IMG_02281280x768.jpg


Is this somewhere near Jalan Bellamy? Nice pictures ethaniel...


----------



## Ethaniel83

argory said:


> Is this somewhere near Jalan Bellamy? Nice pictures ethaniel...


Thanks for your comment
the picture was taken at the back lane of Jln Maharajalela.


----------



## durio uno

thanks for the pictures, i really miss Kay El, sudah lama tak balik....huhuhu.....


----------



## Ethaniel83

Carcosa Seri Negara is a elegant hotel located in the vicinity of KL Lake Gardens. The hotel consist of two colonial mansions, one named Carcosa, the other called Seri Negara.

The Carcosa built in 1897 was once served as the official residence for the British Governor of Malaya



























The Seri Negara, was the government's official guest house until it became a hotel


----------



## Ethaniel83

city skyline as view from northern side



























suburbs


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome Kuala Lumpur views in those photos above


----------



## Aan

my 3 years old photos, hope will visit Malaysia in next 1-2 years again


----------



## durio uno

Aan said:


> my 3 years old photos, hope will visit Malaysia in next 1-2 years again




Thanks a bunch for the stunning photos of my country….I was in Slovakia last October, check out all my travel photos here….. and I still have more photos to come….


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1000705


----------



## usedtobe

Thats why KL is always in my heart...so eye catching...more picture plz..


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

very nice photos - landscape, people, buildings


----------



## Ethaniel83

more on northern suburbs of the city


----------



## Ethaniel83

Mont Kiara


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## DWest

this city has one of the nicest skyscrapers in asia


----------



## Shezan

Domino's Pizza everywhere


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## christos-greece

Really nice photos around KL


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

Lost Cost Carrier Terminal at KL int. Airport




































Aerial view of a suburbs in Puchong


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

Bukit Bintang area at night


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Nightsky

Fantastic city and pics! I think the skyline is the best thing about the city.


----------



## Ethaniel83

http://g.imageshack.us/img64/img1202.jpg/1/ http://g.imageshack.us/img189/img1203h.jpg/1/ http://g.imageshack.us/img704/img1204g.jpg/1/


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

Best spot for night view of the city


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

Batu Caves, located at suburb 15km from KL, is a series of caves with gigantic limestone formation. It is the site of famous Hindu shrine, dedicated to Lord Murugan.


----------



## Ethaniel83

The KL Tower lighting


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## CocoMay

^^ hope more quality pixs posted or
rather not posted it.

do you think pics taken during haze is nice to see?.
it's about quality..not quantity.


----------



## Greg

CocoMay said:


> ^^ hope more quality pixs posted or
> rather not posted it.
> 
> do you think pics taken during haze is nice to see?.
> it's about quality..not quantity.


I don't see your problem. I can find postcard pics of KL anytime if I want. 
These pics show the REAL KL. Ethaniel does a great job both for quantity and quality. Looking forward to his next post.


----------



## ArkinMourad

CocoMay said:


> ^^ hope more quality pixs posted or
> rather not posted it.
> 
> do you think pics taken during haze is nice to see?.
> it's about quality..not quantity.



your comment is very low quality and very disgusting


----------



## Ethaniel83

^^more hazy day photos


----------



## Sukkiri

CocoMay said:


> ^^ hope more quality pixs posted or
> rather not posted it.
> 
> do you think pics taken during haze is nice to see?.
> it's about quality..not quantity.


KL, love it or leave it. Fortunately, I love it.


----------



## christos-greece

Day or night Kuala Lumpur is of course very nice...


----------



## Ethaniel83

Berjaya Times Square


----------



## Ethaniel83

Berjaya Times Square


----------



## VRS

its berjaya times square the biggest mall at KL..??


----------



## Ethaniel83

VRS said:


> its berjaya times square the biggest mall at KL..??


Yeah it is...


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice photos from Berjaya Times Square


----------



## Ethaniel83

neighborhood of Damansara Jaya 


















part of PJ city skyline































































Damansara Uptown


----------



## Ethaniel83

looking towards Mutiara Damansara & Damansara Perdana



























Kelana Jaya condo blocks 









Far view of Subang Jaya


----------



## VRS

interesting to see neighborhood atmosphere...


----------



## sc4

Hehe yeah, those are the major suburbs surrounding KL border


----------



## sc4

-dp-


----------



## Ethaniel83

Taman Connaught Night Market, the longest in KL








































































bad smell but taste nice chow tofu is my favourite snack here


----------



## Ethaniel83

Mall decoration for the Hari Raya Aidilfitri


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting and very nice photos, views from Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## 2206

you following behind tat girl arh?:lol:


----------



## Ethaniel83

2206 said:


> you following behind tat girl arh?:lol:


:lol: you noticed tat also... d pretty girl also appeared in pic 14th also ^^


----------



## Dovry

Very nice city. Thanks for posting those amazing photos.


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## christos-greece

As always amazing, very nice photos from Kuala Lumpur


----------



## chumpon




----------



## tchelllo

Wow! Nice pics...

Kuala Lumpur seems to be a very interesting city.

Keep posting!:cheers:


----------



## RaySthlm

from street level, KL looks amazing .


----------



## World 2 World

nice pics Ethaniel83:cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83

Thanks for everyone's comments

here are some photos around Mid Valley City as well as the city centre skyline


----------



## Ethaniel83

around KL Chinatown 
the street is filled with lanterns and flowers welcoming the Chinese New Year



































































































this is my favorite bbq dried meat


----------



## Ethaniel83

around KL Chinatown













































one of the heritage building here - Guan Ti Temple




































situated in the locality of chinatown, Sri Mahamariamman Temple is the oldest and richest Hindu temple in KL, the temple just underwent major restoration recently


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really amazing and very nice photos and views from Kuala Lumpur


----------



## idiamindada

Ethaniel83 said:


>


looks like Hong Kong a bit…


----------



## azey

kl looks so much better street level,the best in the region...
those photos just amazing


----------



## christos-greece

Especially those recent buildings and towers in the city, makes KL more great


----------



## Ethaniel83

KL in fact is a sprawling metropolis, here are pictures of Petaling Jaya north suburban which under rapid growth in recent years


----------



## sc4

^^ In the last pic, I didn't know the Twin Towers were visible from the Tropicana area..


----------



## Ethaniel83

practically the twin towers are only visible at certain height :>


----------



## Ethaniel83

northern part of KL suburbans covering the area of Kepong and Gombak









new township of Desa Parkcity



























Gombak area with Klang Gates Quartz Ridge as backdrop









view towards Batu Caves (the limestone hill at the back)









Genting Highlands, the "mini Las Vegas" is nestled on a mountain peak with elevation of 1760m









distant view of Genting Highlands, located 51km northeast of KL









some pricey houses


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## usedtobe

Love all pictures bro...very nice


----------



## XNeo

frm Nazrey.
uptown KL








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5538185207/



The Lake Gardens, KL 
by argory






















































love it.


----------



## usedtobe

Thats KL..green and clean...


----------



## Ethaniel83

wow nice landscaping at KL Botanical Garden, should visit there one day


----------



## Ethaniel83

my recent snapshots ^^


----------



## constipation

KL is a 1st world city with 3rd world price.. the cost of leaving, currency is cheaper than other some same great looking cities around the world.


----------



## Ethaniel83

Royal Malaysian Army Open Day at Merdeka Square


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

around Wangsa Maju


----------



## yatt

This city is great...thanks sir


----------



## Ethaniel83

KL skyline in a stormy day as view from Wangsa Maju


----------



## yatt

Once again i would like to thank u sir for all the pics u posted here..really really love KL..


----------



## konik93

Amazing panoramas! When I will finish studying I have to take an all-around-world trip


----------



## Ethaniel83

Thanks for the comments :> Please put Kuala Lumpur in your list, KL is definitely a city worth of visit...


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## the man from k-town

[/QUOTE]

omg these skyline pics are the best i've seen for a long time.:banana::banana::banana:

from where did you take them? 

the military event must have rocked:nuts:

love all of this pics,great job


----------



## Ethaniel83

the man from k-town said:


> omg these skyline pics are the best i've seen for a long time.:banana::banana::banana:
> 
> from where did you take them?
> 
> the military event must have rocked:nuts:
> 
> love all of this pics,great job


Thanks for your comments these skyline pics were snapped from KL suburb of Wangsa Maju, with distant of about 6km from KLCC

yeah the military event is really a good opportunity to see those weapons and equipments


----------



## Ethaniel83

highrises at the intersection of Jalan Tun Razak & Jalan Ampang


----------



## World 2 World

^^great pics.


----------



## Ethaniel83

snapshots along middle stretch of Jalan Ampang, some of the city's tallest skyscrapers are located around this area 

the 50-storey Citibank Tower is one of my favourite highrise in KL with its neat and sky-blue facade













































a high end condo off the main road













































heading to the twin towers









there is a plan to build KL second tallest building behind the fence here, but until now nothing seem to pop up from the ground


----------



## Ethaniel83

Jalan Ampang, KL


----------



## yatt

Tq for all pictures you posted here...so nice


----------



## jlshyang

Nice photos. Feels weird to see the surroundings of my office in photos haha


----------



## Ethaniel83

Thanks for the kind comments. i'm also used to worked somewhere nearby KLCC up until last month but now i have changed my workplace at the other part in town.


----------



## Ethaniel83

KLCC skyline from the Bukit Nanas monorail station


----------



## patchay

wowws so manyyyy undiscovered cool pics for KL here... lol


----------



## yatt

The best KL's pics thread so far in SSC


----------



## Ethaniel83

thanks for the comment :.

some misc photos


----------



## Ethaniel83

around Section 17 of Petaling Jaya 



















Menara Merais is the tallest office building in this area









Sentosa, the centre of Section 17 neighborhood









Tropicana City, a new integrated development here. The shopping mall beneath is my favorite place for movie 































































the greenery towards Damansara Height


----------



## Ethaniel83

got a chance to shoot some aerial photos of urbanised Klang Valley (KL metropolis) during my last flight to Bangkok sometimes ago

the flight departs from LCCT-KLIA









the mosque near the airport









KL Int. Airport (KLIA) is actually located more than 50km away from the city centre, here is the view of outlying countryside and oil palm estates near the urban area


















approaching suburban area Saujana Putra. Those lakes scattered around are once a tin mining lakes, which are now filled up by the housing development



























Puchong area in the foreground, has becoming one of the most bustling suburban centre and real estate hot spot in recent years. The square shape green area at the bottom right is Ayer Hitam Forest Reserve 




































Subang Jaya and Sunway City (in the center)









the KL urban area is extend until the shoreline of Melacca Strait (top part), at the end of the urbanisation is Port Klang, the country's busiest seaport









aerial view of Petaling Jaya (PJ), the no.2 municipality in Klang Valley after KL 









office and apartment high-rises in Kelana Jaya (on the left) and emerging Ara Damansara township (on the top left) 


















i think this picture is generally covered the entire Petaling Jaya municipality


















closer zoom-in view of PJ State, the municipal centre of PJ









my living place - SS2 (foreground), Damansara Jaya (middle), and Bandar Utama (Upper) 









Section 16 and Section 17, PJ


----------



## Ethaniel83

the flight is entering KL... the tall blue colour building is Menara TM whilst Mid Valley City can be seen at the bottom right


















On the right is Damansara Heights, dubbed as the Beverly Hills of KL with its exclusive neighborhood and expensive real estates 









next to the Damansara Heights is Mont Kiara (center), dotted by upmarket highrise condos. Slight moving down is the new National Palace for the King which is making its shape into this exclusive enclave









Mont Kiara


















Desa Park City in the north is another emerging affluent township









unfortunately i'm not able to take the picture of KL downtown, only little portion of downtown can be seen at the bottom left 


















cluster of federal government buildings at Jalan Duta. The court complex with its golden dome is amongst the most prominent building here so far until the completion of a gigantic convention centre to be erected next to it 









flyover northern suburbs of Batu Caves and Selayang


----------



## XNeo

great pics Ethanial !:cheers2:
i can see my house. :colgate:


----------



## nazrey

Ethaniel83 said:


> cluster of federal government buildings at Jalan Duta. The court complex with its golden dome is amongst the most prominent building here so far until the completion of a gigantic convention centre to be erected next to it


When was this picture taken?! coz still can't see any construction equipments for new gigantic convention centre project...


----------



## Ethaniel83

Nazrey, it was taken in last August


----------



## Ethaniel83

people, cars & around Bukit Bintang


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, great new photos


----------



## Linguine

Awesome pics.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice, great new photos from Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Ethaniel83

the skyline from Sungai Besi


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed those recent photos are great


----------



## Ethaniel83

more skyline photos from Sungai Besi


----------



## Nightsky

KL looks amazing, plan to go there as part of an Asia trip this winter!


----------



## Ethaniel83

Nightsky said:


> KL looks amazing, plan to go there as part of an Asia trip this winter!


hey Nightsky, welcome to Malaysia


----------



## Ethaniel83

Chinwoo Stadium (completed in 1953) is the oldest stadium in KL. It is located on top of a small hill near to Chinatown 












overlooking the chinatown from car park






the swimming pool next to the stadium


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## christos-greece

^^ As usually very nice photos from Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Ethaniel83

highrises in KL


----------



## Ethaniel83

Malaysia National Day on 31 August 2013


----------



## Ethaniel83

the lrt ride from mobile


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And these updates are also great


----------



## Ethaniel83

evening skyline


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

around KL


----------



## openlyJane

Very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Ethaniel83

Bintang Walk on sunday


----------



## Ethaniel83

KL cityscape as seen from the city's middle ring road 1, the vacant land in the foreground has been slated for international financial district development 










royal regalia exhibition at former Istana Negara (National Palace)


----------



## Ethaniel83

[email protected]

overlooking Brickfield area and KL Sental highrises cluster with city centre at the back






the upmarket Bangsar area


Federal Hill adjoining KL botanical garden form a large green lung in the heart of greater KL


the lit up Parliament building is surrounded by green


a fraction of city skyline


towards Mid Valley City


----------



## Ethaniel83

Damansara Perdana suburb


























a huge mixed development adjacent to the highway called Empire City is on the rise


----------



## alama

Amazing!


----------



## DarkLite

Kuala Lumpur is breathtaking. I knew it was wealthy but I had no idea it was _that_ vigorous. The growth looks impressive but at the same time isn't overwhelming to seem too plastic or forced. I think the city looks quite livable, thank you for the hard work.


----------



## Ethaniel83

DarkLite said:


> Kuala Lumpur is breathtaking. I knew it was wealthy but I had no idea it was _that_ vigorous. The growth looks impressive but at the same time isn't overwhelming to seem too plastic or forced. I think the city looks quite livable, thank you for the hard work.


There are many development projects have taken place in greater KL amidst the property boom in recent years and no one is pretty sure how long the positive market sentiment will continue. IMO, KL is still a quite livable city in South East Asia despite the rising concerns about crime rate and cost of living. Cheers :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Kuala Lumpur :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83

snapshots from KL


----------



## Ethaniel83

Around KLCC (Pt. 1 of 3)

heading to KLCC


----------



## Ethaniel83

Around KLCC (Pt. 2 of 3)


----------



## Dancer

These photos are fantastic! Thanks for sharing. Looks like a wonderful place.


----------



## Ethaniel83

Around KLCC (Pt. 3 of 3)


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## skylark

very nice city indeed. those crapers are really awesome.


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## skylark

the city's modern architecture is quite impressive, I should say. one of the best cities.


----------



## Ethaniel83

thanks for your comments skylark  KL is still growing and there are many taller buildings being under construction now. Will keep updating in this forum :cheers:


----------



## robhood

I love your pics *@Ethaniel83*


----------



## Ethaniel83

robhood said:


> I love your pics *@Ethaniel83*


thank you robhood ^^


----------



## Ethaniel83

Thean Hou Temple & the cityscape


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new photos from KL :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

suburbs


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Good, very nice updates from KL


----------



## Ethaniel83

thanks christos-greece, here are more KL random pics


----------



## robhood

very nice pics!!!


----------



## Ethaniel83

LRT ride heading to KL Sentral, the main transit and business hub in KL


----------



## Ethaniel83

around KL Sentral


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice new photos


----------



## Ethaniel83

around KL Sentral & Brickfield


----------



## Ethaniel83

more KL Sentral highrises


----------



## Ethaniel83

around Brickfields, the little India of KL


----------



## Ethaniel83

continue to stroll around Brickfields


----------



## Ethaniel83

Brickfields streetscape and KL Sentral highrises


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! Absolutely fabulous pictures: such a metropolis! The May Bank building is very distinctive...... I don't know why - but thoughts of Istanbul came to mind.....?


----------



## Ethaniel83

openlyJane said:


> Wow! Absolutely fabulous pictures: such a metropolis! The May Bank building is very distinctive...... I don't know why - but thoughts of Istanbul came to mind.....?


Thanks openlyJane  Maybank Tower is indeed a very distinctive highrise in KL with its Kris (Malay sword) and other local elements inspired design. This once tallest highrise in KL is still dominating today's old KL CBD.


----------



## Ethaniel83

more streetscape shots


----------



## stevekeiretsu

nice, i'll always be a sucker for shots of light/urban rail snaking between skyscrapers, but I like the street level shots a lot too

what's this tall building on the right, it looks like a very nice shape, from that angle at least!


----------



## Ethaniel83

stevekeiretsu said:


> nice, i'll always be a sucker for shots of light/urban rail snaking between skyscrapers, but I like the street level shots a lot too
> 
> what's this tall building on the right, it looks like a very nice shape, from that angle at least!


the tall building on the right is Menara TM, it is 3rd tallest building in KL standing at the height of 310m


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## Ethaniel83

ending my photography trail in Brickfields


----------



## Ethaniel83

random views in KL


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures.


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

from KL sky lounge


----------



## karlvan

KL is a cool city.....some of the modern buildings are really iconic.


----------



## Ethaniel83

more pictures from sky lounge


----------



## Ethaniel83

suburbs


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Joe King

Great work!


----------



## openlyJane

It is interesting to note that houses are still popular.....not just high-rises.....


----------



## Ethaniel83

openlyJane said:


> It is interesting to note that houses are still popular.....not just high-rises.....


yeah landed house is still the most sought after residential despite it is becoming scarce


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## ferrari_fan

Wow amazing collection of photos - love KL! :cheers:

Where is the place where the whole roof is covered by umbrellas in one of the photos above?


----------



## diddyD

Nice pics.


----------



## Ethaniel83

ferrari_fan said:


> Wow amazing collection of photos - love KL! :cheers:
> 
> Where is the place where the whole roof is covered by umbrellas in one of the photos above?




I suppose that you are asking for this one^^ it was taken at Empire Damansara


----------



## Ethaniel83

Subang Skypark air show


----------



## Azrain98

beautiful!!! :nocrook:


----------



## ferdinand mex

Some really nice buildings


----------



## Ethaniel83

panoramic view from Gasing Hill


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## openlyJane

What a contrast between the temples and the modern city.....


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Azrain98

coooool! keep posting


----------



## Ethaniel83

the suburb of Kepong in monsoon season


----------



## Ethaniel83

the KL compilation


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice new photos as well


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## openlyJane

Lots of great pictures from Kuala Lumpur. A real metropolis.


----------



## Ethaniel83

openlyJane said:


> Lots of great pictures from Kuala Lumpur. A real metropolis.


Thanks for your comment, openlyJane


----------



## Ethaniel83

more random pictures from KL


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## christos-greece

Once again amazing, very nice updates from KL :cheers:


----------



## akif90

Thanks Ethaniel :applause::applause: :cheers1::master::master:


----------



## Ethaniel83

akif90 said:


> Thanks Ethaniel :applause::applause: :cheers1::master::master:





christos-greece said:


> Once again amazing, very nice updates from KL :cheers:


Thanks akif90 and christos-greece, i have a lot more pictures of KL to share in this forum :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

KL is clean and vibrant and i just can't take my eyes off the iconic Petronas twins.


----------



## Ethaniel83

pictures from KL old district and around chinatown (cont.)


----------



## Ethaniel83

pictures from KL old district and around chinatown (cont.)























































end..


----------



## Ethaniel83

around KL


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice updates from KL


----------



## Ethaniel83

above KL's concrete jungle


----------



## openlyJane

Great pics!


----------



## Ethaniel83

Tens of thousands of Malaysians took over major roads near KL Merdeka Square on this Saturday for 2 days Bersih 4.0 rallies calling for clean and transparent governance in the country as well as seeking the resignation of corrupted prime minister


----------



## Ethaniel83

second day of the Bersih 4.0 rally in KL


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Kuala Lumpur :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

cool shots and beautiful place too.


----------



## Ethaniel83

streetscape


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

KL cityscape


----------



## QalzimCity

GREAT JOB Ethaniel!!


----------



## QalzimCity

Nice jalan-jalan ambiance you got here


----------



## Ethaniel83

more jalan-jalan (walk around) KL


----------



## Ethaniel83

St John's Cathedral and secondary school








St John Cathedral and secondary school


----------



## Ethaniel83

photo series around Bukit Bintang area, known as the city's hot spot for shopping, foods and entertainment


----------



## El_Greco

Cool urban shots as always! KL looks great!


----------



## Ethaniel83

around Bukit Bintang area


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83

around Bukit Bintang area


----------



## Nightsky

KL looks clean and well organized!


----------



## Ethaniel83

cityscape around KLCC


----------



## Ethaniel83

KL on a clear day


----------



## Ethaniel83

Sultan Abdul Samad Building & Merdeka Square


----------



## openlyJane

Interesting to see the suburban housing estates so close up to the city core.


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## Ethaniel83

random pics from KL


----------



## DWest

beautiful, neat and orderly.


----------



## Ethaniel83

KL old quarter with blends of architecture


----------



## openlyJane

Very varied indeed. In a strange way it reminds me of Brighton in England. That also has a real jumble of architectural styles.


----------



## Nightsky

Great! KL is definately on my bucket list!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83

more from KL old quarter


----------



## Ethaniel83




----------



## QalzimCity

amazing updates guys!
many thanks to ethaniel83 and Gemencheh...really appreciated


----------



## Ethaniel83

nightscape from KL suburbs


----------



## Ethaniel83

the ever growing KL skyline, grow at faster pace than my posting in this forum :nuts:


----------



## Ethaniel83

KL cityscape


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Kuala Lumpur :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83

KL cityscape


----------



## Ethaniel83

KL cityscape


----------



## Ethaniel83

*image hosting issue*

KL cityscape


----------



## skymantle

Great shots, impressive urbanism. kay:


----------



## Ethaniel83

more from KL


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from KL :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83

old neighbourhood, KL


----------



## madonnagirl

cool photo update and beautiful place as well.


----------



## Ethaniel83

KL cityscape


----------



## Ethaniel83

post from KL


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Kuala Lumpur :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83

greetings from KL :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Kuala Lumpur :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83

take a look at KL urban sprawl :cheers:

these pictures were taken from the vista point 14km away from Petronas Twin Towers


----------



## Patrick Highrise

great new set of pictures of beautifull KL. Still one of the best cities I ever visited.


----------



## Ethaniel83

Greetings from Kuala Lumpur :cheers:


----------



## Ethaniel83

fireworks display for 62nd National Day of Malaysia

https://youtu.be/8vppO8bCodA


----------

